# Reparto Corse geomerty? Doug Sloan?



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I bought this Bianchi Reparto Corse frame. It's either 1995 or 1996 EL Nivacrom steel in a size 59. Can anybody tell me what the seat and head tube asngles are? I'll have it built up by next weekend.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*For what it's worth...*

...all of the "regular" (i.e., not Pista, 'cross or tri) 59cm RC frames as of '99 had 73.5/73 head/seat tube angles. I don't have anything going farther back, but I'd bet Bianchi was too conservative to radically change the geometry.


----------

